

Tell HN: GoDaddy apparently loves our startup's pricing structure - jqueryin

GoDaddy recently updated their homepage which includes a portion which is eerily similar to our own pricing structure on POP.co. We&#x27;re fairly new on the block and loosely compete against the bigger registrars with a different take on how you should get your ideas online. It&#x27;s David v. Goliath over here, but we&#x27;re flattered they think so highly of our work!<p>I&#x27;ll follow up in the comments with a link to the screenshot and our site.<p>What are everyone&#x27;s thoughts here on HN?
======
benologist
A very quick look at Archive.org suggests godaddy rolls out new homepages
_really often_ and they all look pretty contemporary, so it's probably a
coincidence that something in their queue also looked like your site.

You could probably learn a lot by monitoring their designs btw and seeing how
long they use them and what elements are persisting (aka working) across
designs.

------
jqueryin
Here's the screenshot and our company url:

[http://imgur.com/i5p7XTC](http://imgur.com/i5p7XTC)

[https://pop.co](https://pop.co)

------
Revell
This is a pretty generic way of showing your pricing, I wouldn't look into it
too much..

------
zubairq
What!? I looked at the two screenshots and the two look nothing like each
other?

